# SURPRISE



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I went out to feed and guess what I found...she is not due til Feb 15th.....HOLY COW~~!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

SOOOOO CUTE!!!

What an amzing suprise! Congrats


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea! :stars: 

Cute little baby.  Is is a boy or a girl and how big is it? 
Glad he/she looks healthy despite being a little early.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwwe what a sweet surprise!!!  Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks healthy and to term....how adorable...


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

she is a little doe...great way to start the season..Mommy (Mariposa) and baby in the pic below.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Momma and BABY are so stinking CUTE!!!

congrats again!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww Congrats!!!! So are you gonna name her Surprise?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats again Jennifer! They both look great...and baby looks feisty!

I'm sure the little doll will be very well loved and a lap goat. Mariposa may get over her skittishness once she see's how much attention her baby is getting

ETA * You had originally thought her due date to be the 8th...I'm thinking that the 8th was likely her 150 and she kidded today on 149 :wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very Cute... both of them!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I have not seen her nurse yet. Should I be worried? They have definately bonded. Mommy calls and licks her


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice surprise!! I know the feeling, I thought my girl was due mid Feb. too and she kidded 10 days ago in the night and I found mom and baby when I arrived at the barn. Darn, but I missed the bith...... Both are so very cute. Congrats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Does she look as though she's heading in the right direction? I know you don't want to stress Mariposa as skittish as she is, but you may need to get in with her and baby, tickle babies tail and move her towards moms udder...Mariposa may just stand there as you push baby towards her...if she wants to move away from you, you may need to have help holding her while you tickle the babies butt and get her to latch on.

Another way to be able to tell if she has nurse already is to look closely at moms teats, theres just enough soft hair on them that will look as though it's stuck to the teat, aiming downward into a little point at the end of the teat.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

She NURSING. YEAH. Don't you just love that moment


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...I absolutely LOVE seeing those little flags going and their butts in the air!!! Yay! Way to go Mariposa and baby girl!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats on the new kiddo.  What a nice surprise! :applaud: :kidred:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

and I can even go to sleep tonight...it is only 6:45......yeah Mariposa....what a good girl


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats on the easy kidding & healthy kid!! My situation was not so fortunate for my doe that kidded 12 days early. It is interesting to hear that others are having such early kiddings though too!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats! mom & baby are gorgeous!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is super cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love her colors! What a beautiful surprise. arty:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> and I can even go to sleep tonight...it is only 6:45......yeah Mariposa....what a good girl


 :hi5: :sleeping:


----------

